# Another one of my forums!



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

*[url="http://www.classicrockforums.com/"]http://www.classicrockforums.com*[/url]

Thought I'd post this to see if any of you would be interested. 

Seeing fish_doc is any oldie(well I am too).


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

"On the Waterfront" Our local summerfest has Alice Cooper, Dennis Deyoung (Styx) and Cheap Trick as a few of the groups this year. Cheap trick is local so we have concerts by them every other year or so.

http://www.onthewaterfront.com/onthewaterfront.htm


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yea, I see Alice here all the time, well at his bar and around town. He is a really nice guy!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I checked out the Classics forum, and if anyone is into talking rock and roll, it's a pretty cool site. I joined over there as Gearjammer.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Back in my sound company days we worked with Styx- too loud


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I went and checked it out last night.
Well, I have to say that there's some guys there who seem to know more about music than I do about fish. I was totally out of my league, and I used to think I had a clue!
If you're looking for info about some song or artist, I'd have to recommend Shaggy's classicrockforums as one of the first places to look!

Did I ever mention that I roadied for the Rolling Stones for a week ( well, 5 days ) on their Voodoo Lounge tour? I was just there to train their own guys on how to haul that big snake-boom. ( Our company was in the business of hauling weird stuff like that, and when they contracted us for assistance, I got the gig since I was the only instructor available that week. ) I got a teeshirt and a fat paycheck, but never got to meet them all.

Molly Hatchet is one of our semi-local bands, and they play down here all the time.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Damn Salt, that had to be a nice 5 days!

I'm not trying to sound like a "use this forum to build up another forum", but the users there would love to hear about your 5 days. Alot of them there a Stone fans!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, it kinda sucked. 5 days in the sweltering heat either arguing with some knuckleheads or trying to sleep. I did watch one of the shows, and they really do put on a good one. The convoy of trucks & buses is really something. There's a gymnasium trailer, a spa trailer, some wardrobe trailers, a restaurant trailer, a bunch of equipment trailers, dressing room trailers, a lounge trailer, some little mobile home trailers, a bathhouse trailer...about 60 trucks in all plus buses. I met Ron & Charlie, but not Mick or Keith.


----------

